# camping in west virginia



## pam (May 17, 2002)

Does anyone know a nice campground in central West Virginia?


----------



## C Nash (May 19, 2002)

camping in west virginia

Pam, try these web sites http://www.rvparkreviews.com/
http://www.rvusa.com/rvcamping_view.asp?state=wv&type=camping
Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - c nash on May 19 2002  10:12:24 PM


----------



## wittmeba (Jun 11, 2002)

camping in west virginia


Pam,

There are lots of nice places in WVA.  Here is a link/map for just a few.
http://www.wvparks.com/map.htm
You can click any of the dots that turn to the pointer/finger and get further information.
We love camping in WVA.  The price is right at most places we have checked.  Pipestem is our favorite, but is Southern Central WVA.
We want to try Blackwater Falls (north/east).
If you like old trains, you should give a try to Cass, WVA (East Central). Closest camping is Whittaker - about 2 miles from Cass train station. Train ride is about $18.00 goes to the top of Bald Knob - 5 hr round trip.
Enjoy...


Bruce A. Wittmeier
Home: MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, SOF Auto, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2002)

camping in west virginia

Bruce,  We have Black water falls on our wanta go list.  let us know about it if you go in the near future.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - C Nash on Jun 11 2002  10:54:55 PM


----------



## wittmeba (Jul 6, 2002)

camping in west virginia


Chelse,

We certainly will.  There are so many places we want to visit, many in North Georgia, just a little far for a weekend.  With the wife working and  not much vacation (2 weeks) it is too easy to use it all up too soon...so we have to ration a little.

Will keep posting...

Bruce A. Wittmeier
Home: MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, SOF Auto, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------



## BarneyS (Jul 6, 2002)

camping in west virginia

Chelse and Pam, 
We have been to Blackwater Falls a couple of times.  The campground is very nice and there is also a lodge.  Many nice hiking trails and the falls themselves are very nice.  Be careful, some of the trails lead right to the edge of a large gorge - no guard rails - at least that was true the last time we were there.  I'm sure you will have a great time there.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## wittmeba (Jul 9, 2002)

camping in west virginia


Here is an update we received from Blackwater Falls email inquiry just asking for general information:

===
We have electric sites.  No water at sights but fountains throughout area.  Only electric sites can be reserved.  Non electric are first come.  To reserve an electric site please call 1-800-CALLWVA or (304) 259-5216.  The falls is about 2 minutes driving time from the campground.
===



Bruce A. Wittmeier
Home: MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, SOF Auto, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------

